# Better way to work the slide?



## chip2 (Apr 8, 2015)

My return spring is fairly stiff. I can do the slingshot grip, but it feels like my hand is going to slip every time I do it. I can do overhand, but my hand tends to block the ejection port unless I take the time to position my hand further back. But if I position further back, the rear sight digs into my palm. I tried overhand from in front of the ejection port once. I only did it that way once, because I slipped and the web of my hand got pinched in the port (I can't be the only one to have had that happen). I was able to see the humor in it, but not until I got my hand free and stopped swearing! Is there a better way?


----------



## Tip (Aug 22, 2012)

Bout all I can offer is SHOOT MORE - your hand/finger strength will improve and slingshot will be fine.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

chip2:
Hold the gun as you normally would and while simultaneously retracting the slide to the rear push the receiver forward. My wife who is a petite woman was able to do this successfully with a little bit of practice on a Walther PPK/S which is somewhat difficult because of it's stiff spring and limited grasping surface on the slide. Of course you will practice this with an empty gun.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

When chambering a round from a full magazine with the slide locked open, I power stroke the slide nearly all the time. When chambering from a full magazine with the slide in battery on an empty chamber, sometimes I power stroke the slide and sometimes I sling shot it.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

desertman said:


> chip2:
> Hold the gun as you normally would and while simultaneously retracting the slide to the rear push the receiver forward. My wife who is a petite woman was able to do this successfully with a little bit of practice on a Walther PPK/S which is somewhat difficult because of it's stiff spring and limited grasping surface on the slide. Of course you will practice this with an empty gun.


This does help those with a little weakness in the grip...good advice! :smt1099


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I usually catch the unfired round with my hand over the port when racking the slide to unload.

I don't think live rounds should bounce anywhere, but in my hand.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I may have missed it, but what pistol are we talking about? It may be helpful to you if other owners have the pistol in which you are referrring. Not all pistols are created equal in this regard and some demand different manipulation techniques to best rack or release the slide for any particular shooter with any particular pistol. Generally, the rear overhand technique is preffered and works best for most but not all. 

Some pistols are larger or smaller(larger being generally easier to manipulate). Some springs are tighter, some slide cutouts are more or less aggressive, larger or smaller and some find using the slide release best. Just have to find out what works best especially under stress.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Jean has the same problem, with her tiny Ket-Tec P-3AT.
The only way that she can rack its slide is "the wrong way," with her hand covering its ejection port.
I have taught her to do it this way, even though it's "wrong," because it works. And we have worked out a technique that makes it work properly for her, every time.

Don't get caught up in "right way," "wrong way."
The right way is the one which does the job.
Just make sure that you practice a "wrong way" of racking a slide that will accomplish the end result you seek, each and every time, without glitch or failure. Remember, too, to include effective jam-clearing drills, also done "the wrong way."


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

The "wrong way" I personally find incorporates my bigger muscle groups. 

Just as Desertman's post above describes.

Also a question Denner asks, is relevant also. A full size beretta 92 series has an open cut out to the barrel.

:smt1099


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I keep seeing this subject come up from time to time. I guess I'm just lucky, as it's never been an issue for me no matter what type of semi-auto I was shooting. 

Obviously though, for some it is an issue.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

paratrooper said:


> .... Obviously though, for some it is an issue.


Carpal tunnel - computer use - probably contributing to grip issues. And getting older....


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

CW said:


> Carpal tunnel - computer use - probably contributing to grip issues. And getting older....


I spent years and years pumping iron. Never had any issues with my wrists at all. Never any issues with grip strength. Only issue I had, was with my right elbow at times. It would sting when it bothered me.

I loved doing Preacher Curls with dumb-bells and a curling bar. One of the very best ways to grow your biceps.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Is the sling a factory strength spring or did someone put a stronger spring into it? (assuming an older or used gun).
If spring is stronger than factory, perhaps going back to a factory strength spring might help. though doing so will change your slide movements and recoil.


----------



## glockman99 (Jul 4, 2015)

While holding the pistol parallel to your chest, push forward with your shooting hand, while pulling back with the hand on top of the slide...Isometrics. Also, it helps to "get mad" while doing this, as speed & force are on your side.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

glockman99 said:


> While holding the pistol parallel to your chest, push forward with your shooting hand, while pulling back with the hand on top of the slide...Isometrics. Also, it helps to "get mad" while doing this, as speed & force are on your side.


Pretty much, that's the "wrong way" that my wife has to use, to which I referred previously.
It's considered the "wrong way" because, in most iterations, one hand is covering - and blocking - the gun's ejection port.

There is no "wrong way." If it works for you, and you can accomplish it without creating a dangerous situation, then it's right.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

This below UTube shows a racking way that does not block the weapons ejection port....

Sling Shot Slide Racking Method


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Cait43 said:


> This below UTube shows a racking way that does not block the weapons ejection port....
> 
> Sling Shot Slide Racking Method


Works for you.
Doesn't work for Jean.
Probably also doesn't work for older people with weakened grip strength or arthritis.


----------

